# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Using Dramamine to LD

## wer

On accident I stumbling apon the strange effect of the motion sickness pill, Dramamine. I've noticed that if you take a higher dose then recomended (4+ pills), it induces a state that is very similer to the dream state. You might find yourself manipulated hullcinations while your eyes are open on this stuff. The trick is to close your eyes and relax. You will be instantly thrown into a lucid dream.

I suggest that if you don't want to be popping more then four pills, to drink a *little* bit of alcohol with it, it will increase the effects a great amount.

Through research and expirimentation, I've learnt that Dramamine does a great job at inducing lucid dreams, and it only has a few side effects (dry mouth, cold feeling). 

I wouldn't suggest taking this stuff and trying to stay up. All it does is make you dream, even if your eyes are open. I've tried staying up on it, and basically I felt like I was dreaming, with hullcinations that I could control. It induced delerium.

People aren't really prone to addiction to Dramamine, unless they become dependent on it to give them lucid dreams. I'd suggest taking small doses and letting it train your mind so that eventualy you can have lucid dreams with this stuff.

Dramamine does do a number on your short term memory, so be careful.

I'm interested if anyone else has used this for dream control. Its really great for inducing lucid dreams in a way that seems more "natural" then Salvia or DMT. 

Note: Do not exceed a dose of 20 pills. Even though Dramamine is legal, it is still possible to overdose on. I wouldn't suggest taking this if you can't just chill out and relax while your on it. Its great if you want to lucid dream, but its not a recreational drug, and the one time I tried to enjoy the delerium and hallucinations, it was a very un-comfterbul expirience.

----------


## plobable

i wish i had a bottle of that.. i might od knowin me so its prolly better i dont

----------


## DuB

Just a little info for anyone considering taking Dramamine:

Being "high" on dramamine is nearly, if not completely, identical to being temporarily highly schizophrenic. If you've ever seen the movie "A Beautiful Mind," the main character, played by Russel Crowe, had schizophrenia. See Erowid for more info.

I'm not implying that it shouldn't be taken, or saying that it won't help in inducing lucid dreams, I just think that it's important to know your drugs  :wink2: 

EDIT: Actually, I think I was thinking of another drug... synthetic Dopamine. My bad, disregard this post!   ::wink::

----------


## WindsOfPlague

can you find this over the counter? or is it a prescription?

----------


## Dangeruss

over the counter.

DuB: are you quite sure? the erowid report clearly says "dramamine" and the effects description seem identical to the drug in question. Synthetic dopamine would have different effects and would be very addictive (i think?)

----------


## scorpifly

> _Originally posted by WindsOfPlague_
> *can you find this over the counter? or is it a prescription?*



It is available OTC.  Sold as " motion sickness" pills.

----------


## WindsOfPlague

I guess I could try it..

----------


## Dangeruss

be careful. All the experience reports I've been reading involve seeing family members that aren't really there.. lots of intense paranoia. Have someone nearby or write in huge letters on your arm "YOU'RE ON DRUGS" (my favorite safeguard in lieu of a trip-sitter)

----------


## WindsOfPlague

ooh, I dont think im going to be trying that then...Nevermind.

----------


## iadr

You should always do a check on the side effects of any drug before deciding whether or not you want to take it.  Here is a link to a very good site that I found that explains this drug.

http://www.appco.com.au/appguide/drug.asp?...=00072429&t=cmi

Note the following information that shows at the bottom of the site..  

If you take too much DRAMAMINE, you may have the following symptoms:
* drowsiness
* dizziness
* ataxia (clumsiness or lack of coordination)
* dry mouth
* flushing of the face
* dilated pupils
* fast heart beat
* fevers
* hallucinations
* headaches
* inability to pass urine
* convulsions

A word to the wise.  Be careful about taking too much of this drug.

----------


## DuB

> _Originally posted by Dangeruss_
> *DuB: are you quite sure? the erowid report clearly says \"dramamine\" and the effects description seem identical to the drug in question. Synthetic dopamine would have different effects and would be very addictive (i think?)*



No, I'm not sure. I've looked into synthetic dopamine, even talked to a guy who had done it, but I've never really done any reading on Dramamine. I briefly browsed some of the links on the Erowid page that I linked, and from what I read it appeared to be the drug that I thought it was, but I talked to my friend about it later that night and found out that I was thinking of the wrong drug  :Sad: 

Anyway, although their effects appear to be similar, the thing about dopamine is that it's naturally produced in the brain, and it's thought (although not known for sure) that schizophrenia is directly caused by overactivity of dopamine in the brain. In treating schizophrenia, patients are often given a drug whose function is to block dopamine receptors in the brain, and this has been confirmed to reduce their psychotic symptoms. So basically, to be "high" on synthetic dopamine *IS* to be schizophrenic.

As for Dramamine, however, I really can't say much about it. Just be sure to read up on it on Erowid (or somewhere) first if you're thinking of using it.

Sorry for the confusion, folks   ::wink::

----------


## WindsOfPlague

you got to love erowid.org

----------


## cajik

Dopamine is a neurotransmitter involved in motion and cognitive functions in the frontal lobe of the brian. Dopamine also causes a feeling of pleasure and can be released in various amounts when eating food or from sex.  Through the use of cocaine and meth more dopamine can be released which is why these drugs produce a pleasurable feeling but in long term use they damage the dopamine receptors to the point where a user becomes dependent to avoid depression.

Because of this, I wouldn't take any drug involved in altering dopamine levels in the body even if they are insignificant when compared to the doses of cocaine and meth.

----------


## Dangeruss

bingo.

----------


## JEBOman

Dramamine works really good when you are about to throwup. It works better than most perscriptions(which can have some nasty side affects including addiction)

----------


## Callista

I had an episode of vertigo a while ago, which lasted for three weeks. I took Dramamine, then upped the dose, then got prescribed Scopalamine by my doctor. That worked but made me tired. Thankfully the vertigo passed on its own after a while--it was probably something going on with my inner ear.

I did not notice a difference in quality or number of lucid dreams... One person doesn't make a study, of course; but that's my experience.

----------


## SpeedGarage

I took 14 pills of motion sickness pills, each containing 50mg of Dramamine at about 1 AM Wednesday morning . This is a total of 700mg of pure Dramamine. The first 5-45 minutes, I felt really really good. It was a strong stoned feeling. (Note: During my entire time on this and a still a little now, I had terrible coordination and walked as if I was drunk out of my mind.) Anyway. About 45 minutes in or so, I turned out the lights. All I can really remember from this point til about 6AM is trippin' in the darkness, while I was completely awake. All the little lights that I could see in the darkness were fluttered and blurred. 

This went on until about 6 that morning. I fell asleep at this point. I remember nothing from when I was asleep. 

I woke up at around 12PM the same day. I was feeling an intense hangover. I felt like complete shit and could hardly walk. 

Eventually, I managed to get into the shower and took a nice long hot one, even though it was incredibly difficult to stand that long. After this I went home and chilled, feeling incredibly terrible. It was also incredibly difficult for me to remember anything. For example, it took me about 2 hours to remember all of this. 

I went to sleep that day(yesterday) at around 4PM, and did not wake up until 11AM today. 

Nearly 2 days later ( as I'm writing this) I still feel abit of a hangover. I almost feel okay. Very regretful. 

I assure you, don't do it. This is coming from a very experience drug user. Somebody who has been into hallucinogenics for awhile. I've taken LSD more times then I can count, and have tripped on shrooms more then ten times at least. I've done PCP, CCC's, couch syrup, and EX.

In a nutshell, if you absolutely HAVE to do it, only take ten at the very most. I'd suggest about 8, if absolutely necessary.

Later.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> In a nutshell, if you absolutely WANT to do it, only take ten at the very most. I'd suggest about 8, if absolutely necessary.



Fixed.

----------


## Arutad

Why was it suggested as a dream control pill? Is there such a big chance that you WILD from this medication, or is there just as small a chance (and probably autosuggestion-induced) as from other drugs?

----------


## Shift

No idea. It should be moved to Lucid Aids in Attaining Lucidity and the title changed to something like "Using Dramamine to LD", since it isn't about dream control but just hallucinating intensely, and possibly laying down and using that to LD. I'm guessing it would be a WILD that you'd use, since you'll just be watching these hallucinations, until you fall asleep, at which point they'd merge into a dream.

----------


## Arutad

> I'm guessing it would be a WILD that you'd use, since you'll just be watching these hallucinations, until you fall asleep, at which point they'd merge into a dream.



But what's going to prevent you from losing consciousness just as usual when you drift off to sleep? Hallucinations or not... I can't see how it's supposed to work, loss of consciousness is a kind of instinct or lifelong habit. Drugs and medicines always sound a bit dubious as a lucid aid.

----------


## Shift

Of course they don't, I really don't advocate anything that makes you hallucinate like this just to use it to become lucid (or anything on DV that tells people to just take drugs, god knows there's someone out there who is just going to take a whole bunch without reading up first). My guess is just that you lay down, and you're so caught up in the hallucinations that when it becomes an actual dream, you're already interacting with what you're hallucinations. Like a submersion WILD.

We all know that being able to keep conscious while falling asleep is just a matter of keeping the mind busy. I think the hallucinations serve that purpose, providing you with something to watch/interact with until that point happens and the dream fully materializes... though overdosing on dramamine wouldn't be my choice way to do it.

----------


## Arutad

> We all know that being able to keep conscious while falling asleep is just a matter of keeping the mind busy. I think the hallucinations serve that purpose, providing you with something to watch/interact with until that point happens and the dream fully materializes... though overdosing on dramamine wouldn't be my choice way to do it.



That makes sense...

And maybe the idea is not only that, but that a drug puts you in a state of mind extremely close to sleep, and you can slip in the proper state of sleep easily, without loss of consciousness. I still wouldn't harm myself just for the sake of a single WILD...

----------


## no-Name

> moved to Lucid Aids, and the title changed to "Using Dramamine to LD".



.

----------


## Liz

WTF?  Dramamine is an antihistamine and potentially life threatening when you overdose! Small people can overdose on significantly less pills than you mention.   You can easily DIE if you combine these with alcohol and then vomit/aspirate from the sedation.  

Imagine having an nasogastric tube SHOVED down your nose to your stomach, having another tube SHOVED down your trachea where a machine can then breathe for you, having pulmonary congestion-DROWNING but not in a lake, having seizures, poisoning your heart (cardiac toxicity), your friends/family bawling outside your hospital curtain and (if in America) a humongous hospital bill that will take decades to pay off, trashing your credit history and making it impossible to buy frigin anything on credit for decades.  

Oh wait I forgot something...  consider having a  tube (attached to a piss bag, a foley cathetor) SHOVED up through your dick then SHOVED up through your prostate then SHOVED up to your bladder, so you won't piss all over yourself while you are unconscious on the ventilator..........and don't forget the adult diapers you will have to wear when you are unconscious and shitting on yourself, in front of your friends who are visiting you during ICU visiting hours....

http://kscritcare.org/downloads/orde..._Admission.pdf 
 Notice #13  You will get the tube shoved up your dick. 

No amount of lucid dreaming is worth this...

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

Ugh, no. I hate all forms of diphenhydramine, whether it's a salt with something else or not. Whenever I've tried to use it as a sleep aid, I always feel crappy in the morning, and I would never remember a single dream because of the anticholinergic effect. (By the way, galantamine, choline, and EGCG all work to INCREASE acetylcholine levels. Diphenhydramine does the exact opposite.) 

Anymore, I only keep it around in case somebody has a severe allergic reaction, or, for the creams, an itch.

----------


## InvisibleMan

I used to be a really big dramhead back in 10th grade. I was taking 8-12 pills in school.
You feel really heavy and REALLY sleepy. If you take as much as I did, you hallucinate in a different way then most hallucinogens. You see people you know and talk to them. Sometimes you just hear voices. You can even start seeing transparent spiders everywhere. You won' t be able to read either.
I would be in class, playing with my MP3 but then all of a sudden, my eyes open and I relized it was a dream. Tge weird thing was I had my hand out in the way I normally hold my MP3. Many events like this occur, so yeah, I'd say it can help become lucid. When I was on it, I never knew I was awake or not. I would be doing somthing, then bam, my eyes open and it was a dream. But your dream takes place where you are.
I have not done dramamine or gravol, a similar pill, in a while, ever since I got csught with 36 of them at school and ran from the police cause I was tripping.

----------


## Parakonstantius

> be careful. All the experience reports I've been reading involve seeing family members that aren't really there.. lots of intense paranoia. Have someone nearby or write in huge letters on your arm "YOU'RE ON DRUGS" (my favorite safeguard in lieu of a trip-sitter)



Great, then just run outside in your euphoria and/or fear

----------


## Jboo

i personally did dramamine alll the time. i was seriously a dramhead. i never had a bad trip, the first time i did it my boyfriend told me to take 8 and im a tiny ass girl like 5' 2'' and took 8 pills i was trippin like no other but it was fun as shit. i did puke because i took too much and i couldnt even smoke while i was on them. i did have a panic attack though when i was throwing up because i felt like i couldnt breathe anymore and i didnt have my phone but afterwards i turned the lights out and went to sleep and in my dreams i was where i was at but my one really tight friend who i had seen earlier that day but that was not where i was at that moment i was talkin to, she was above me talkin about work or sumthing. my friend that i was with then asked me who i was talkin to and my eyes shot open it was all a dream. you do wanna make sure your with people who wont let you wander and do stupid shit cus while i was on it i wandered outside at like 3 in the morning cus i had looked out the window [WHEN I WAS AWAKE] and saw my friends playing hide and seek so i went outside and obviously they werent there but i stood out there and wandered around my girls house until i finally got cold enough to go back in. so you def wanan have someone that will make sure yer safe with you, but other then that its fun as hell nothing too bad, just look at the size you are and determine how many to take so you dont get sick.  ::banana::

----------


## nina

It might be ok to take a LITTLE more than recommended dosage...but taking this stuff recreationally...and at the dosages some people here have mentioned is just plain idiotic. Plus the body load is extremely shitty. I absolutely hate diphenhydramine (benedryl) and dimenhydrenate (dramamine) at more than recommended dosages. It is like being being lucid (or rather, delirious) yet slightly psychotic...like sleep walking with horrible hangover and cotton mouth. They dehydrate you. I guess some people can handle taking diph more than others...YMMV, but I know people who have ODed from taking too much of this drug. Just be careful, do your research before taking drugs, please.

----------


## InvisibleMan

I understand what your saying. That's why I was saying I "used" to be on this alot.
I am trying to stay away from pills now. I only said that so I could explain it to people on how its relevant to dreaming.

----------


## SKA

Dramamine has similair effects as Tropane alkalois from Datura, Henbane and Bella Donna.
In high doses it has delirious effects which include you having NO idea what you're doing neither will you have any recollection of it. This can be very dangerious.

However very low doses of Datura Inoxia seeds(3 to 5 seeds) are a very effective, yet safe Oneirogen. Perhaps low, motion-sickness doses of Dramamine has similair Oneirogenic effects. And off course it's safe to take Motion-sickness curing doses of Dramamine.

----------


## bewareofit1505

benadryl is only 1 molecule apart from dramamine, does the same thing, and it's twice as strong, so you can take less pills for the same effect.

----------


## nina

> so you can take less pills for the same effect.



I don't think that's accurate, considering a dramamine pill is typically 50mg and a benedryl is 25mg. Same amount of pills, same effect.

Regardless, do not take more than recommended dosage of either.

----------


## Lucidness

This sounds dangerous to me.

----------


## nina

> This sounds dangerous to me.



Does it depress you, commissioner? To know just how alone you really are?

----------


## bewareofit1505

> I don't think that's accurate, considering a dramamine pill is typically 50mg and a benedryl is 25mg. Same amount of pills, same effect.
> 
> Regardless, do not take more than recommended dosage of either.



It is, you can look it up on erowid.org. I used to do a lot of research on this drug when I was addicted to it.  Diphenhydramine (benadryl) and Dimenhydrinate (dramamine) are in the same family molecule-wise. The difference is that benadryl is twice as strong, so 25mg of that is equal to 50mg of dramamine.  Kind of like how LSD and LSA are only one molecule apart but LSD is exponentially stronger.

----------


## cL0cKradi0

> you got to love erowid.org



you got to love winds of plague :wink2:

----------


## nina

> The difference is that benadryl is twice as strong, so 25mg of that is equal to 50mg of dramamine.



Yeah, that's what I just said. I was only questioning your assertion that you would need half as many benedryls. That is not accurate, since a pill of benedryl is only 25mg, and dramamine is 50. The recommended dosage of either is the same...2 pills.

----------


## bewareofit1505

> Yeah, that's what I just said. I was only questioning your assertion that you would need half as many benedryls. That is not accurate, since a pill of benedryl is only 25mg, and dramamine is 50. The recommended dosage of either is the same...2 pills.



oh my bad. i worded it badly.

----------


## SKA

Is Dramamine available over the counter? Or does one need a prescription?

It doesn't sound dangerious to me. Or at least no more dangerious than taking Aspirin.
If you eat Aspirin like candy you could easily kill yourself. Same with Dramamine. 

The wonderfull thing is that many generations of scientists, neurologists and physicians have tried, tested and documented the effects/dosages of these drugs and if one is mindfull of this information it is very unlikely to be dangerious.

I would like to try a regulair motion-sickness dose of Dramamine before bedtime.

----------


## wettDreamer

I strongly sugest NOT taking more than the recommended dose of dramimine. As a type of person whos willing to try every drug once and pretty much has I'll tell you right now dramamine is NOT fun. As far as it helping you to LD I don't see that happening because it's extreamly hard to sleep on it. Taking a higher than recommended dose of it puts you in a state of delerium and confusion and not in a good way. Abusing dramamine has the same affects as jimsonweed (detura) and if anyone has done it knows it's not fun. It will make you see shit but trust me not in a fun way

----------


## Spliph

> WTF?  Dramamine is an antihistamine and potentially life threatening when you overdose! Small people can overdose on significantly less pills than you mention.   You can easily DIE if you combine these with alcohol and then vomit/aspirate from the sedation.  
> 
> Imagine having an nasogastric tube SHOVED down your nose to your stomach, having another tube SHOVED down your trachea where a machine can then breathe for you, having pulmonary congestion-DROWNING but not in a lake, having seizures, poisoning your heart (cardiac toxicity), your friends/family bawling outside your hospital curtain and (if in America) a humongous hospital bill that will take decades to pay off, trashing your credit history and making it impossible to buy frigin anything on credit for decades.  
> 
> Oh wait I forgot something...  consider having a  tube (attached to a piss bag, a foley cathetor) SHOVED up through your dick then SHOVED up through your prostate then SHOVED up to your bladder, so you won't piss all over yourself while you are unconscious on the ventilator..........and don't forget the adult diapers you will have to wear when you are unconscious and shitting on yourself, in front of your friends who are visiting you during ICU visiting hours....
> 
> http://kscritcare.org/downloads/orde..._Admission.pdf 
>  Notice #13  You will get the tube shoved up your dick. 
> 
> No amount of lucid dreaming is worth this...



 :Clap:  Way to shock me outta trying this.

PS: Tube part prolly sealed the deal on this one  :Cheeky:

----------


## nostalgia

In the past few days I have taken 48 Dramamine pills altogether. (i think? i still cant remember) the highest dosage at once was 24. I am 5'4.5 and 124 pounds.
I experienced the auditory and visuals. And I couldnt remember anything I was trying to say or text for shit.
The auditory was the worst part because it kept me up all night having nightmares asleep and awake and questioning reality so badly. 
I couldn't tell which voices were real..
I kept having conversations with my friend in my head. I'd say "what?" out of nowhere and then get startled realizing she was in the other room.
I would also trail off into dreams about what I was doing before I fell asleep. I would have many conversations with people in text messages and then panic unsure of what was said in my dream and in reality and I constantly had to check.
The only interesting thing that came out of all of this was how I suddenly understood song lyrics perfectly that I had wracked my brain for a year trying to figure out.
And that I went 24 hours without food or appetite.
but I dont recommend this. at all. I suddenly feel dependent on it. I had a panic attack an hour ago because I wanted it so badly and I didnt have the money.
I'm losing friends. already. This shit fucks up everything. fast.

----------


## Ksero

I Would strongly advise anyone against using dramamine for lucid dreaming. Taking 6-8 pills if you are under 200lbs will pretty much give you schizophrenia for 4 hours, hallucinations, Delsusions, you may very well walk in front of a car. continued use causes high blood pressure, increased heartbeat, can and cause visual snow which can last for years, and plus it leaves you hungover in the morning.

----------


## cedward1

I'm not a fan of overdosing on medication. I confess that I have taken more of things like valerian and melatonin than recommended, but not much more. And those things are relatively mild supplements. Abusing medication is another thing altogether.

However, I do wonder what effects dramamine would have if taken in the proper dosage before bed. I might try that at some point. I know that dramamine makes me pretty drowsy, so it would probably work as a sleep aid at least. I think sometimes people go overboard trying to induce LD's, and think they need to be extreme for it to work.

----------


## deepsleep

> I Would strongly advise anyone against using dramamine for lucid dreaming. Taking 6-8 pills if you are under 200lbs will pretty much give you schizophrenia for 4 hours, hallucinations, Delsusions, you may very well walk in front of a car. continued use causes high blood pressure, increased heartbeat, can and cause visual snow which can last for years, and plus it leaves you hungover in the morning.



A lot of people seem to think 'o hallucinations dat is cool' hallucinating is not cool. A friend of mine had a guy tripping on salvia charge his front door full speed and bust through the glass onto his living room floor. Everyone has different reactions to things.

----------


## nina

> A friend of mine had a guy tripping on salvia charge his front door full speed and bust through the glass onto his living room floor.



Can I find the video on youtube?

----------


## Quik7009

Iv tried Dramamine last night. I took 10 pills. Let's just say it was one of the worst trips I have ever had. Im just gonna stick with mushrooms/

----------


## Lahzo

I think I need to try this one. I've been having dry luck with my lucids recently. My dad has a bottle of Dramamine in our bathroom medicine cabinet.. he also has a cabinet for liquor.  :tongue2:

----------


## October

Interesting thread. This is a great site full of a lot of information. I recommend reading how and why we need to dream if you have not already. We know it's a process the mind uses to clean up it's memory and trash unwanted stuff. During this process the mind shuts down our body and the dreams are meant to keep us occupied and prevent us from falling in a comatose. Since every thing in our brain is a chemical reaction, and I do mean every thing, we need to be careful how we alter this chemical balance. A rookie may simply interfere with the natural process and dilute it. Or worse. They may also prevent the brain from carrying out it's intended process and result in greater fatigue or loss of temp memory.  So I would caution newbies.  I won't divulge what chemicals work best as they would be the ones that could also have serious side effects. I also understand there are many people here of all ages too. Stick with herbal ingredients to enhance sleep. Certainly marijuana is safe in moderation but since it's illegal obviously can not be recommended. 

I realize you want to experience WILD in it's full glory. You will. Allow the brain to do it's work too.

----------


## snoop

> Yeah, that's what I just said. I was only questioning your assertion that you would need half as many benedryls. That is not accurate, since a pill of benedryl is only 25mg, and dramamine is 50. The recommended dosage of either is the same...2 pills.



 Dramamine is diphenhydramine (benadryl) combined with a very mild stimulant meant to offset the sedative effects of diphenhydramine.  One 50mg dramamine (original formula, not less drowsy, this has a different antihistamine in it altogether, meclizine) is about equal to 27mg of diphenhydramine/benadryl (source, third sentence in section "pharmacology").  

Although deliriants are not safe to take to begin with, taking diphenhydramine alone is probably safer because antihistamines already cause stress to the heart, adding a stimulant to the mix would only intensify this. Also, 25 mg is a much more nice, rounded number to deal with when talking about dosages. d:

----------


## starfox69

First of all I wouldn't advise using Dramamine, Dramamine actually just Diphenhydramine (DPH) (a first generation antihistamine) combined with a mild stimulant as to negate drowsiness so it can be marketed as an anti emetic, so each 25mg pill of DMH (Dimenhydrinate) aka "Dramamine contains only 12mg DPH (DPHis what's cause the effects people are striving for) ergo you're paying the same price of half as much with Dramamine. Secondly DO NOT fuck around with this drug, if you don't know what you're getting into do not take it. I have extensive experience with this drug, and believe me it is NOT fun. At high dose DPH is a deliriant, a class of hallucinogen which in doses a state of delirium (hence the name) with some of the most realistic (and most of the time horrifying) hallucinations you will ever see, it also makes you pants on head retarded. The experience is  comparable to being schizophrenic and blackout drunk, along with a horrible uncomfortable body load. Granted this is at high doses (hallucinations generally set in around 600mg, 700mg is considered the breakthrough dose where true tripping begins) when used in lower doses (>200mg) it can give you a great feeling of sedation followed by some fucking weird dreams. Keep in mind that the doses I stated are DPH doses, dramamine is 1/2 DPH 1/2 stimulant so you need to take 2x as much to achieve the same effect. I've never heard of anyone inducing lucid dreams with DPH, in fact I've found the long term use completely destroys my dream recall, and if your taking trip doses you're not lucid dreaming, just experiencing intense hallucination in combination with being completely fucked up retarded which I guess you could mistake as a dream like experience.

If you're still curious about DPH check out these links

Diphenhydramine - Taimapedia A wiki full of drug information, this article contains some pretty good info on recreational use of DPH, I'd advise not using erowid for DPH info, the dosage charts are completely wrong and most experience are submitted by people who have no clue what there doing

Deliriant Discussion - 420chan 420chan's deliriant board, plenty of DPH veterans who can answer just about any question you have about the drug, although I'd recommend reading the taimapedia article before post they usually don't like when people ask stupid questions ("Guyz I wanna trip bawls how much do I take/ what is DPH lawl"

But like I said before I'd recommend staying the hell away from this drug unless you have allergies or insomnia, the experience is "interesting" but it sure as hell isn't fun, you feeling shitty and extremely paranoid for 8 hours followed by a hangover from hell, and it sure as fuck isn't good for your brain or body.

----------


## starfox69

Oh also for the love of god DO NOT MIX DPH WITH ALCOHOL. Both drugs are pretty strong respiratory depressants, and both potentate each other, the risk of respiratory failure is extremely high. not to mention add the intoxication of alcohol on top of a deliriant is a horrible idea in itself

----------

